# Blog-whoring



## The_Traveler (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes I am blog whoring something I wrote, actually two somethings and I'd like you to read them.
    and even comment if you are inclined.

*How to improve your photography: your own twelve step program *is the latest and perhaps the more interesting to newer photographers (and benefited from the smoothly articulated comments of pgriz.)

The other is a repost of something I originally wrote here. *The secret to taking pictures of people in a foreign country* - for me at least.

You get to read two for the same price.


----------



## runnah (Apr 11, 2013)

I have you bookmarked. Always a good read.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the blog post you are whoring is an EXCELLENT one, Lew!!! I actually read the whole danged thing!!!

I thought one of the best phrases was in Step #4, near the end, which was underlined:  _Until you understand what elements make pictures successful and learn how to reproduce those conditions in your own images, you can't progress.


_


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 11, 2013)

Good reading Lew, Thanks


----------



## manaheim (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice insights Lew.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 11, 2013)

Nicely done.

I think #4 and #6 are the important ones, and since you wrote quite a bit more text for them, I think you do to!

Also, #10 isn't really a "step" per se.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments - and actually reading the post.  
PGriz has spent some time editing and improving the text and I have made some changes, interpolating his much more polished prose.
Unfortunately it shines among my words like pearls among oysters but hopefully, readers won't notice.

:hail: Thanks to PGRIZ.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 11, 2013)

Excellent advice!  Thanks for sharing your experience about the class you attended.  I attended a free seminar a month ago and it wasn't what I was expecting.  I got 10x more out of your blog.

Your blog on "Getting to the Final Image - some words on editing photos for a new photographer" may be worth referencing in point #10.  That is worth the read a few times over.


----------



## MicheleT (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for this awesome blog!  As an amateur, you have given me confidence in what I am doing.  I just started out taking pictures a few years ago and am now trying to learn "how" to take photos.  I always felt like I was doing this backwards, that I should have learned all of the technical stuff first.  You have made me feel like I might be on the right track.  Thanks!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 11, 2013)

Damn, good read, Sir. Very thorough and thought out, I enjoyed reading it and will take something away from that, for sure. I've bookmarked you for future reading.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 11, 2013)

CherylL said:


> Excellent advice!  Thanks for sharing your experience about the class you attended.  I attended a free seminar a month ago and it wasn't what I was expecting.  I got 10x more out of your blog.
> 
> Your blog on "Getting to the Final Image - some words on editing photos for a new photographer" may be worth referencing in point #10.  That is worth the read a few times over.



Thanks for the suggestion.  I hesitated doing that kind of self-promoting but, just a nudge from you and its done.




MicheleT said:


> Thank you for this awesome blog!  As an amateur, you have given me confidence in what I am doing.  I just started out taking pictures a few years ago and am now trying to learn "how" to take photos.  I always felt like I was doing this backwards, that I should have learned all of the technical stuff first.  You have made me feel like I might be on the right track.  Thanks!



Michele, I wrote something here on this site called  *Shooting in P mode*  about how I felt about the technical stuff. Take pictures the absolute best way it works for you. This is art. If you think, or someone tells you, that certain things about your art would be better if you knew certain things, consider it. If I told my children they had to learn the anatomy of the leg before they could walk, they'd still be crawling.



TATTRAT said:


> Damn, good read, Sir. Very thorough and thought out, I enjoyed reading it and will take something away from that, for sure. I've bookmarked you for future reading.



Thanks.
I am more than happy to add stuff that seems appropriate or where it has been missed.
 Don't forget that all the graceful parts come from pgriz.


And yes I realize that #10 isn't a step, Andrew, but I needed to both get those ideas in there and to get to twelve.


----------



## runnah (Apr 11, 2013)

Have you thought about adding more sharing options to your blog?


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> Have you thought about adding more sharing options to your blog?



I don't know what that is or how to do it.  (I've heard that line before during my first marriage)


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 11, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought about adding more sharing options to your blog?
> ...



You have 3 options already, up top, one for twitter, G+, and the facespace.


----------

